# twisted schock vorfach



## MartinVahldiek (3. September 2007)

Hallo Big Gamer,

kann mir jemand erklaeren, wie ich mir ein gedrehtes Schock Vorfach selber herstelle (twisted leader)???

Viele Gruesse

Martin


----------



## Ansgar (19. September 2007)

*AW: twisted schock vorfach*

Klar.

Schnur in 2x gewuenschte Laenge abschneiden, doppelt legen und verdrallen (einfach irgendwo befestigen bzw. Kumpel haelt fest und denn verdrehen). Die ganz coolen Jungs nehmen dazu nen Akku Schrauber, das geht blitzschnell...

Wenn verdreht stramm auf ne Flasche/Plastikrolle, alte Schnurspule oder was immer aufwickeln und ein paar Tage so sitzen lassen. 

Mehr braucht es nicht. 

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Du schuldest mir noch ne Antwort in Deinem Spreaderbar selber basteln Thread!! |supergri|supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: twisted schock vorfach*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Klar.
> 
> Schnur in 2x gewuenschte Laenge abschneiden, doppelt legen und verdrallen (einfach irgendwo befestigen bzw. Kumpel haelt fest und denn verdrehen). Die ganz coolen Jungs nehmen dazu nen Akku Schrauber, das geht blitzschnell...
> 
> ...



Stimmt Ansgar, den geben ist seliger als nehmen.


Aber soviel wollte ich gar nicht schreiben.
Nur einen netten Gruß gen Australien.

Gernot:m#h


----------



## Ansgar (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: twisted schock vorfach*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Stimmt Ansgar, den geben ist seliger als nehmen.
> 
> 
> Aber soviel wollte ich gar nicht schreiben.
> ...



Moin Rausreisser, altes Haus -

nun habe ich gerade in dem "Danke Doc" Thread was wegen 2-Word Postings gesagt... Na, gut Deins hat nicht 2 Worte, aber auch wenige. Aber da steckt ne Menge Weisheit drin - das muss ich schon sagen... Manchmal sagen 4-5 Worte ne ganze Menge...

Aber lassen wir das mal, denn glueckliche Menschen sind Menschen, denen diese Welt gehoert...

Deshalb schicke ich Dir hiermit auch gleich mal einen netten Gruss zurueck in mein geliebtes altes Hamburg & hoffe Du hast nen guten Start in the Mefo-Saison. (Btw, ich schau auch demnaechst mal wieder rein...)

All the best
Ansgar


----------

